# robe de demoiselle d honneur?



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

At the bottom of each page, above the (C) notice, there is a link to "robe de demoiselle d honneur"

Is that supposed to be there? Am I the only one seeing it?


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Im seeing it too ! That's weird .


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I see it too.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Same here.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for keeping an eye on this. This is a legitimate sponsored text link and nothing to be worried about. It was placed there (below the other sponsored link box) in an effort to make it extra discreet. You guys have eagle eyes, though!


----------

